# 2009 Altima Brake Issues



## JinCt09 (Feb 25, 2010)

I drive a 2009 Altima 2.5 S. The car has 14,000 miles on it and I recently noticed a grinding sound when I would brake. I dropped the car off this morning at the dealership to get an oil change and asked them to look at the brakes (but asked them not to do ANY work on the car without calling me first). Well, they just called me, several hours later, to tell me that the car is ready to be picked up. When I asked if they had a chance to look at the brakes, they cooly said that they had replaced the brake pads on the two back tires and had resurfaced the rotors. My first thought was to get angry because the did the work without calling me. I asked her what that was going to cost me, and she said "Oh nothing, it's under warranty." Since when are brakes EVER under warranty?!?! That was all I could get out of the dealership and I find it a little bit fishy. Is there something going on with the brakes? Why would they change them out for free? Is there a known issue on the Altima? I tried searching but I couldn't find much. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're right, brake wear is not under warranty. The service department probably found some sort of defect in the rear brake assembly. As far as I know, there's no known issues with brakes.


----------



## Hammered_Hardbody (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey man ive got a 07 Nissan Altima 2.5 S and my breaks did the same thing and when i took it to the dealership they said there was nothing wrong but the grinding sound kept gettin worse and worse then i took it off myself and i changed pads and rotors when i changed them my pads was wore down to metal and it had grinded into the rotors. Ive not had a problem since i didnt put factory parts in tho i got mine threw NAPA.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have seen cars wearing through rear brake pads pretty fast lately. I'm thinking they've discovered rear brakes can be useful, and are utilizing them more but the small surface area of the pads are causing them to wear quicker.

As for resurfaced rotors, don't expect them to last very long compared to new. I'd have preferred they replace them for new.


----------

